# What is your education?



## Louis Shalako (Apr 13, 2011)

I was wondering what the average education was of the average independent author. I dropped out of high school in grade ten, but went back later to get the 'Grade 12 equivalent,' (upgrading,) and then studied Journalism Arts as well as art at a community college. Without over-dramatizing, I had to fight, one way or another, for every bit of higher education that I got. What is your story? DId you go to university, or college, did you graduate high school? Are you home-schooled? Whatever your education, how do you think it affects your work and your perspective?


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm gonna brag a bit cause I'm proud.  My husband graduated this weekend with Magna Cum Laude honors with degrees in both English and History. We also have 5 kids so accomplishing that on top of our home craziness is impressive in my book  I'm very proud of him.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I was held back from pre-school. Twice. Sent all the way back to the crib. And it was one of those dangerous cribs that got recalled. But I survived. And here I am.


----------



## JoyCox (Mar 21, 2012)

Two B.S. degrees - one in a science discipline, one in engineering. I like what I'm doing now better!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a university degree in history. I'm going back to work on anthropology courses. I haven't decided if I'm going to take a second degree in it  or not, but will take some of it. Once the kids are out of the house, I might go and do my masters. Just will have to live in another country for a couple years to do that, so it's been holding me up.

The degree has helped because it taught me how to research and present my ideas. I kept up my studies over the years and has given me lots of extra information to work with in my fiction.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a degree in music and a minor in art history. Both completely worthless


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

My undergrad is in Speech Communications and my graduate degree is in Ethics and Leadership. These support my day job nicely. But no ghosts, vampires, witches, zombies, or otherwise to be found there. Pity. Guess that's why I write them instead.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Graduate of the University of the Arts, London. Also a firm believer in 'If you want it bad enough, you can figure it out yourself'.


----------



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

Surveying! extremely useful if you want to measure something. 

Then I went back to study business. Useful if you want to count something, or tell someone what to do.


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

(The educational levels vary greatly on this board, but I know a lot of KB members have advanced degrees. However, it doesn't seem to have any major influence on success as a writer.)

I teach journalism and mass communication courses (along with public speaking), as a professor. Writing is a part of my job description, so I blend my passion for writing with my career. It is a win, win for me. 

Ph.D. in Mass Communication
M.A.S.S. (Pub Admin)
B.S. in Law and Society


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm a high school dropout who dropped out to go to college (I also failed Honor's English, which is funny now). I also hold two BA degrees from universities, one in English Lit and the other in Medieval Studies. I dropped out of my Master's program with only my thesis left to complete (I realized that an MFA in Writing was about the most pointless thing I could get since I want to write commercial fiction, not teach writing).

I think about all my degrees are useful for are writing. I know how to research, I know how to read critically and pull things apart to see how they tick. All the science classes I took in college help me with writing SF (I took a lot of astronomy, anthropology, and geology).  I know a few languages that are really only useful for making up worlds and having fun (like Medieval Welsh! and Latin! and Anglo-saxon!).  

I've toyed with going back to school, but I think I'd only do it to take a class here and there and probably more languages and sciences.  Someday, when I have the funds, I might.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

BA in history from the College of William and Mary (my first book was set in and around colonial Williamsburg). Also worked hard to earn a CPCU (Chartered Property Casualty Underwriter) designation, then had a baby, quit my job, and never went back to working in insurance.


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a two-year degree from Ohio University in Arts. It took me five years to get.

It does explain why I write, since I prefer the countless possibilities of writing over the best job I could get with my degree, where I'd have only two possibilities, namely Burger King or Wendy's.


----------



## miamiajp (Jan 28, 2012)

I am a Medical Doctor. For the most part it has no prevalence on the genre I write (Historical Fiction) But I manage to put the medical knowledge to good use now and then, especially when a character needs to die a horrible death  
After all, Michael Crichton's shoes are a big act to follow.


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

Associate of Arts in Drama 
Bachelor of Science in Speech Communication
Masters of Science in Reading


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I studied in Italy, the closest thing would be a Master in Arts and Literature.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Graduated high school 1986 (don't call me old!)  

Studied Dance (ballet) and Theater at my first 2 colleges (I transferred). 
Also took a dental assisting course one summer, so I'd have "something to fall back on." (Came in handy.  LOL)
Then, (thanks to bulimia) I was urged by my family to change my major. So, I chose to double-major in Psychology (ironically) and English Writing. 
Had to quit college in my junior year due to the fact that my father lost his job (company went out of business).  

Then, In the 90's I completed Writer's Digest short fiction course.   
I got my real estate license in the early 2000s after my husband left, and practiced real estate for 2 years. 
More recently, I studied Criminal Justice through Kaplan University Online.  

(Geez, I sound like a school-oholic.    )


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

I went to university early to study a double major in exercise science and nutrition. I'm now 23 with 30k in student debt for a qualification that isn't recognized where I now live. I used to work with elite athletes and here my 4 years of university won't even get me a cruddy job in a gym. Not so pleased with that.

I'd like to go back and study history and mythology if I ever managed to live off my writing.


----------



## Margo Karasek (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a BA in Journalism and Anthropology. I immediately went on to get a JD. Big mistake. As soon as I got to a law firm, I realized I HATED practicing law and really, really wanted to pursue writing. On the plus side, though... law school figures prominently in the book I'm about to publish so all's well that ends well...


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Graduated high school 1986 (don't call me old!)


I graduated from high school in 1985. I think you're quite youthful. So am I.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I've got an MA degree in English and am currently doing my PhD. I also have a diploma in technical translation (no classes, I just showed up and took the exam, which you can do in Germany, if you've got work experience), because I was largely supporting myself via translation work and wanted the official certification.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

BS in Equine Science
MS in Forensic Toxicology

I use them both, regularly.  Sort of.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Bachelor's in Journalism and English. Worked as a reporter/photographer for newspapers then upgraded to magazine editor, which led to writin nonfiction books for the book division of the same publishing company. Gave up corporate life about a decade ago, and I'm so glad. Been trying various methods of earning money since then, and have been having such fun with e-books over the past 10 months or so.

Graduated high school in 1983, so I think all the '85 and '86 graduates are quite young! Lol.


----------



## Emma Daniels (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh you lot are making me feel old because I graduated from High School in 1982. Studied social work at university and later creative writing at evening college. It's pretty obvious which of the two courses has done more for me.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a degree in Information Technology (Software Engineering) but I wish I'd done English instead.


----------



## Luckymoose (Jan 23, 2012)

Currently working towards a B.A in History. What comes next depends on how much more schooling I wish to partake in.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Ya'll are a bunch of kids! Graduated High School in 78. Messed around in JC for a few years (mostly in technical theater) then did concert lighting for a few years. Ended up on a 911 Ambulance as a paramedic for about 12 years before quitting that and going back to school and racking up a bunch of computer certs (CCNA, MCSE, etc...) none of which helped my run a computer consulting business for about 7 years. Then, what the heck, let's try writing... who knew?  School and I never got along. Too boring, mostly.  Thankfully, there are editors and proofreaders that are far more educated than I.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

In college, I started out as an English major but finished with a bachelor's of science in a degree called "interdisciplinary studies"that focused on both English and Psychology. My English major mostly entailed reading novels and writing papers on literary criticism, and psychology was mostly writing papers, too...I basically trained myself to be a writer during those years. It's practically all I did.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

xandy3 said:


> Graduated high school 1986 (don't call me old!)


I was BORN in 1986


----------



## Carol R (Feb 26, 2011)

What an interesting topic, and such varied responses.

I have three degrees in piano performance:
BM from the Hartt School of Music
MM from Juilliard
DMA from University of Washington

Perfect education for an author of fiction!


----------



## ChrisVC (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll play.

I have a B.A. in Psychology...
...and a minor in Chinese.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Carol R said:


> What an interesting topic, and such varied responses.
> 
> I have three degrees in piano performance:
> BM from the Hartt School of Music
> ...


I've heard it's harder to get into Juilliard than med school. That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

School of Hard Knocks. Colors: Black & Blue. Fight song: yes.

Now, as long as we're asking personal questions, how much do you weigh?


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

School was privately educated in a small Convent school, with scary Nuns with a very big leather belt. Started at 4 and a half years old, and was promptly deemed too stupid to move into primary three and made to repeat primary two. Spent much time with sharp belt on hands and being made to kneel in front of blackboard and pray for forgiveness for inattention, and general stupidity.

Secondary school spent most of time being told was very very bright, but lazy. Was mostly science orientated. Was on the fast track to my family's first ever person to be sent to University, and they never forgave me for not making it there. Don't think I'd have been that good a dentist!

Skip forward a dozen years, in which horrible things of epic, happen. Start to put my life back together. During this time have been published in competitions and ran 'zines. At 29, apply as mature student for Film & English studies degree at University of East Anglia. Don't get in and got up in car and argue with them. Get in, but that year full, now have to wait a year, and so do an access course to get geared up for Uni.

In summer before starting access course, finally diagnosed as severely dyslexic. Women who tested me was of the opinion that if the nuns hadn't beaten me leather belts, and scared the beejusus out of me, would never have managed to learn to read, given the severity of the disability. We agree to have mixed feelings about this. Being so intelligent you can hide severe dyslexia not something that had occurred to many whilst having the [crap] beaten out of me for being lazy and not listening.

Go to University to discover I'm an academic genius. This surprises many, most of all me. Take Creative Writing classes as minor, in world renowned creative writing unit at UEA as part of first degree. Score 97% for story pulled out of back of filing cupboard and submitted as a panic. Still highest ever recorded store at UEA fro undergraduate creative writing.

To be clear, always knew I was good writer - that's another story, involving the horror story I wrote submitted to PAN by Dianna Wynne Jones, on my behalf, with PAN rejected as it was too horrific to print. That story got 80 something percent at UEA when pulled out of cabinet, IIRC. (actually, submitted that story to first round of University applications, for English, to St Catherine's, Oxford. Oxford read story and tell me to go to UEA and do a creative degree. It was a good choice, thank you Oxford!)

Anyhows. Finish with First Class Honours and department prize for best academic writing of year (film academic, my major). Get one of only one thousand MA scholarships from UK Gov, and start with my MA in Film & Television at Warwick. (That's 1000 scholarships in all humanities throughout all universities in England & Wales. I get one of them.)

PhD fast track now up and running, until car hit black ice on road on way back from Warwick end of second term, and flies through the air with the greatest of ease and lands in field. Post Traumatic Stress kills off my MA, left unfinished, but with highest score... yadda yadda yadda...

Take year out, decide on teaching, not academia. No matter how gifted, academic publishing with severe dyslexia, not a career of choice. Do postgraduate teaching studies at Reading, and become fully qualified Drama teacher. Then teach Media Arts at school, becoming head of department within three years.

Another long story short of epic massive upheaval, end up giving up work as head of department in order to stay home and care for husband who had severe heart attack when my son was three months old. (Don't want to hear about that one!) End up at home, online a lot, doing an epic amount of online writing, on lactaction and lactavist issues.

Speed forward a few years, finally get major work finished. (Kinda got side tracked by major traumas) and discover the world of self-publishing and have at it, as a concrete choice. Know enough about trad publishing to decide to do it this way, as apart from anything else, I can afford to earn no money, or a lot of money. Cannot do a medium amount of money.

So am building deliberately, for not a lot of money now, until geometric progression should mean, A Lot. Apart from needing money to raise child and keep house intact, am perfectly happy to just keep writing. Writing makes me happy.

Occasionally miss buzz of work. More than happy to be able to sit and write at home, most of the time. Do not miss hysteric panic of acadmic writing, with this level of disability.

But occasionally while away the hours, wondering where I'd be, if I had a brain that worked properly. 

So yes. I have a lot of very fine bits of paper. Which I am very proud of. But yes, I was the thick kid who was too stupid to learn to count and couldn't read or write proper and was the dunce.

and this reply has taken 45 minutes of my time... anybody mentioning commas, will be handed a chalice from the palace with the brew that is not true..


----------



## Carol R (Feb 26, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> I've heard it's harder to get into Juilliard than med school. That's quite an accomplishment.


Thanks, Bethany.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Commonwealth of Dominica: Graduated from secondary school in 2004, did the following two years at the State College but never passed--haven't made it back (or advanced elsewhere) since.

Didn't stop me from going to Silas Bronson (the Waterbury Library) on occasion, and hoping to get published...


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, Morgan, you certainly do have a lot of material to draw on as a writer - something good must come out of it all surely (good in the writing sense, I mean).
Way back in the mists of time, I got a degree in history and a teaching diploma, never used. More recently I've acquired qualifications in computing, French and business management. My motto is: you're never too old to learn!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have my undergrad BS professional aeronautics and a law degree.  But I could have done what I'm doing now without all that.


----------



## SadieSForsythe (Feb 13, 2012)

I tested out of high school half-way through my junior year and went straight to college, where I worked full-time but still managed to get a Bsc in Anthropology (minors in Archaeology and Comparative Religion). I thought I was going to be a female Indiana Jones--studying religious relics around the world. It's good to dream when you're young. I wouldn't say I had to fight for my education, like the first poster, but I didn't have a lot of free time between earning the rent and tuition and keeping my grades up. Additionally, I initially wanted a 2nd major in psychology, but didn't finish it. So I also have 21 credit hours of psych that don't count towards anything academically. I do still have the knowledge though and that counts toward something. I then went on to get an MA in International Criminology (a somewhat, though not much, more useful degree). After a number of years working I have gone back and am just 3 months away from finishing an MSc in Social Change (Social Statistics) and am on track to start a phd in the same in Sept. My education is a big part of who I am.


----------



## Christine Murray (Oct 4, 2011)

KateEllison said:


> I was BORN in 1986


Me too! 

I have a degree in history from Trinity College, Dublin, an MA in the social and cultural history of medicine and am hoping to start my PhD this year.

I use a lot of history in my urban fantasy novels, not so much in my chick-lit.


----------



## antares (Feb 13, 2011)

JD -- law (of course) 
BA -- computer science, mathematics, and history (and a minor in physics)

got within 12 hours (4 courses) of an MA in counseling psychology when I found out what the job paid and gave it up; but the knowledge and experience have been useful


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Spent way too many years in way too many universities and still came up shy of a degree.

Fear of commitment?

Easily bored?

All around general screw-up?

Aye, to all of the above!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Interesting mix of qualifications. I always say that a Writers' Circle has the most interesting members because we've all done something else first. Our circle has just enrolled a retired judge.

I think I'm first on this thread to claim a National Diploma in Bakery Technology. Went to college in Liverpool where one of my classmates used to babysit for John Lennon. The Cavern was a short walk from college so we went to watch the Beatles in our lunch break (and sometimes managed to skip classes.)

So that will tell you that I graduated way before the 1980s


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

PhD in English / Comparative Literature. Taught at universities for a while until I got out and started doing technical translation. The whole publish or perish system didn't leave me enough time to write fiction.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

cecilia_writer said:


> Wow, Morgan, you certainly do have a lot of material to draw on as a writer - something good must come out of it all surely (good in the writing sense, I mean).
> Way back in the mists of time, I got a degree in history and a teaching diploma, never used. More recently I've acquired qualifications in computing, French and business management. My motto is: you're never too old to learn!


It can be useful. Until reviewers qustion your sanity for coming up with really weird and perverse stuff! 

I don't subscribe to pain making you a better artist, 'tho. Crapola as far as I'm concerned. But then, I'm biased!


----------



## Louis Shalako (Apr 13, 2011)

I left high school in about 1975 and I'm not old either. The point is that this is a well-educated bunch, with the vast majority having some form of higher education.


----------



## BarryG (Mar 30, 2012)

A BA in BS! 

(Okay okay, I was an English Major, class of '98, and I still listen religiously to _Prairie Home Companion_ for career advice.)


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín (Jun 16, 2011)

I went to UCC and I have degrees covering, Philosophy, Drama and Theatre Studies, and English. I want to go back and get a masters in Psychology and something along the lines of Criminology. Ultimately I'd love to study serial killers, I find them fascinating.

Bilinda


----------



## miamiajp (Jan 28, 2012)

EllenFisher said:


> I graduated from high school in 1985. I think you're quite youthful. So am I.


You youngsters should stop bragging, I graduated from medical school in 1981, lol


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

BA (Hons) Humanities with Literature


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I was raised on a college campus. Both parents academics--Dad a Lit prof, Mom a statistician. Was ostracized in grade school for my vocabulary. Did book report on "The Iliad" in the third grade. In short: a nerd.

Completed Bachelor of Science in Zoology, Master of Arts in Zoology (field biology), and Ph.D. in Life Science (again, field biology). This last took a very. Long. Time. Field work can be unpredictable. 

I went straight into teaching (which was always my goal). Taught college-level Bio. for fifteen years. Now a Professor of Equine Science--held that for twenty years. You may call me old if you want to!


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a BS in elementary education, with a double minor in early childhood development and in biology (lol hows that for a combo).

I have the equivalent of an MS in counseling psychology, but I can't call it an actual degree because it's a combined MS/Phd program and they don't grant anything until you're completely finished.

And finally, last but not least, I have all but two classes for an MS in biology. 

My ultimate goal is to finish my PhD but that may take the rest of my natural life, lol.

I think all that child development and counseling work has been really useful in writing books for kids and young adults and in doing some good characterization.

I've had a notion in the back of my mind for a long time that I might try my hand at a science fiction novel one of these days, since I have the background for that, too.  But, we'll see.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

B.A., English with a writing concentration
B.A., communications


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

I dropped out of college after my Junior year. I was living on a sailboat at the time and decided it would be wiser to island-hop through the Bahamas than graduate.

I keep trying to go back, have taken a half-dozen classes over the decades since, but something always comes up to pull me away.

My wife, meanwhile, has her doctorate. She also has over $200,000 in student debt and didn't start really earning until she was 30 years old!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Graduated from high school in '80. Went to the University of Pittsburgh as an engineering major, but since it was the first time out of the house and away from my overbearing dad, I went wild, drank, womanized, smoked weed, dropped acid, snorted coke, and failed half my classes the first two semesters. Dropped out and came back a year later as a psych major. Was getting the highest grades in my classes until the allure of nepotism seduced me halfway through my junior year, and I dropped out again to go work for my ruthless uncle with whom I no longer speak. No plans to go back and get a degree, but I might take some writing courses if it looks like I'm not getting anywhere going the self-taught route.


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

Tulane, economics, Class of '89. Dropped out of University of Texas law school.


----------



## ZaraN (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a BA in English from a highly regarded small liberal arts college and (Drumroll....) a AS in Dental Hygiene from a little local technical college. The program was insanely boring, and weirdly straddled the line between beauty school and some kind of academics.  It gave me a decent enough background in the health field (anatomy and physiology, pharmacology, microbiology, etc.) that I can read papers about more interesting topics than dentistry and understand them.  I enjoy the expansion in my vocabulary and understanding, but the dental part, less so.

In case you wondered, the hygiene makes more money!  I've also taken classes in three other local colleges just for fun or to fill in the gaps from HS.  I'd love to get a MA but can't decide in what.  An MFA has a certain allure, but may be unnecessary now with epublishing.  Still it could be fun. I've never studied writing as perhaps it is too important to me (You Psych majors feel free to chime in here! Yes, my mother was a disaster!  Hah)  My brain jumps around a lot and I tend to learn as much as I can about a subject before moving on to the next one.

I've waited tables in fine dining places, worked in bookstores and have traveled around the country a lot in my earlier years, doing mostly menial work.  My initial notion was to go to law school, until I met one too many law school grads who were tending bar because they couldn't stand practicing law.  My husband is a University Professor so I'm always surrounded by overachieving smarties, which I like! 

I started writing my first book when I was 10 years old.  I never finished it, but it never occurred to me to do anything else! Through all of my wanderings I was always writing, but all novels rejected.  I'm just touching up the best of the submitted lot and will be hiring a cover artist and editor soon!  Hopefully it will be up within the next two moths! Yeah!


----------



## ttdub (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, I used to consider my self at least somewhat intellectual. I read a lot, and try to better my knowledge, but hopefully the answer to intellect can't be obtained through comparative means, because alas, I am a college drop out.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

BA in English with a concentration in Critical Analysis (yawn) and a Womens' Studies Thematic.  And I am still not sure if the apostrophe goes before or after the s.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

ZaraN said:


> I've never studied writing as perhaps it is too important to me (You Psych majors feel free to chime in here! Yes, my mother was a disaster! Hah)


As a psych major who never graduated or worked in the field, my diagnosis is that you need to get laid. That's really all I remember from Freud's _Interpretation of Dreams_. 

Funny you mention that your brain jumps around a lot. I'm the same way. I know a little about a lot of things, but a lot about few. Usually, that's a detriment, but I think in writing, it's an advantage since we have to be so many characters with diverse backrounds when we write.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

BS in Business Admin with a minor in English.  Completed 30 hours toward a MA in English with an emphasis in Linguistics, but could not figure out what I wanted to do my Thesis on.  I think I was just burned out.

I'd like to go back and get a Masters in Social Work or something     I've done a lot of volunteer work with various social services organizations over the years and really enjoy working with clients.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I have a Master of Arts degree with honours in English Language and Literature from the University Of Glasgow and a Master of Letters degree in Creative Writing from the University of St. Andrews.  Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Strange subject really, considering education never stops.

I left school without qualifications during a time when positive attitude was more important than qualifications, when jobs were easily available and started out life as an engineer, studying applied mathematics in the evenings at college.

I then changed direction and moved into banking and finance, (during a time when banking was considered cool) gaining Business and consumer finance qualifications through evening classes at college.

After a stint in management in the banking industry,  I opened the first of many businesses. During that period, I gained goodness knows how many qualifications in marketing, business planning etc etc, together with a wealth of life eduction in accounting, payroll & staff management For a time I enjoyed quite a good career as a business consultant for start up companies, or for those failing. 

I now teach international business practices in English to foreign students.

My education? it continues on a daily basis.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I studied English Literature, Theatre Studies and Communication Studies at A level.  (I also did the foundation level course from the Chartered Institute of Purchasing and Supply, which is equivalent to an A level)

I have a BA Hons in Creative Arts - majoring in Creative Writing, with additional modules from Drama and Theatre Studies & the core modules of Integrated Arts (pretentious postmodernist rubbish.)

I did a two month intensive French course in France (I've forgotten most of what I learnt, but it should hopefully be easier to pick it up again if I ever want/need to.)

I lived and breathed improvisation for at least five or six years (for a few of those years, at least five days out of every seven were spent doing something improv related!) - and that taught me much, much more about writing than my degree ever did!  

I have done loads of training courses in various computer software packages - mostly advanced MS Office.  Plus various other work based training, including health & safety, fire safety & track safety (to allow me on to the track of the London underground at night when it was switched off.)

I also collect complementary therapies.  I'm a Master Practitioner in Clinical Hypnotherapy (specialising in past-life regression), a Master Practitioner in Neuro-Linguistic Programming, the equivalent of a Master Practitioner in Aura Soma (a colour healing therapy), and a Reiki Practitioner.  I've also done various other workshops in new-agey things & have viewed them with varying degrees of interest and cynicism (depending on the subject matter/teacher.)

I love learning new things and will no doubt take several other courses between now and when I finally shuffle off this mortal coil.  Dressmaking and watercolours are both on the bucket list.  

I guess that all of it helps to a certain degree (though the improvisation was the greatest help when it comes to my writing.)  Also, being someone who enjoys learning new things is useful when it comes to self-publishing.  Because there's a lot of learning new stuff involved in that!


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

Judi Coltman said:


> BA in English with a concentration in Critical Analysis (yawn) and a Womens' Studies Thematic. And I am still not sure if the apostrophe goes before or after the s.


Before!


----------



## elizagayle (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a BS in Human Resource Management and Sociology.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a high school diploma and about thirty credits at the local community college.   

Should I mention that I graduated high school in 2006? Nah.


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

ScD.  Tropical Public Health.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Morgan Gallagher said:


> Before!


THANKS!!! Now if I can manage to remember!


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

BA in political science and a JD. I write to escape all that.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

BA in math from St. Olaf College. Any Oles out there? Then entered a writing masters program at Boston U., but didn't finish as I was just too young. Wish I'd stuck it out, but now I'm too battened down with kid college expenses. Some day.


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

I am self taught....that too Tarzan style.  In the wilderness where gorillas raised me, I found books my human parents had conveniently left behind for me to read and learn.  

(I'm a fiction writer afterall)  Hehe!


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Graduated in 2011 with a BA in English. I minored in Writing. Not sure yet if those 4.5 years were worth it.


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

I graduated from HS in 1959, nursing school in 1962, have 50 years experience in nursing, 30 years in writing, with multiple nonfiction articles and books published as well as fiction, certified in a couple of healthcare areas, get paid for techical writing on a masters level due to experience. But can't get into a masters program for writing since I don't have a Batchelors. Go figure.


----------



## Claudia Lefeve (Dec 17, 2010)

With the varied degrees of majors/subjects (no pun intended) posted, there certainly isn't a lack of subject matter experts on this board! 

High School 1995
B.A. Political Science 1999 (English Minor)
M.A. Forensic Psychology 2005
M.A. Criminal Justice 2008


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I am a big ol' college dropout.  I don't regret it, most of the time.


----------



## 90daysnovel (Apr 30, 2012)

We're co-authors. One of us has a higher degree (Barrister, law and business undergrad). The other has nothing. Doesn't make a jolt of difference to the writing quality - I doubt anyone could tell our stuff apart.
The only difference it makes is the experiences we bring to the table, as any work is infused with a small bit of it's author(s).


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a BA in Classical Antiquities (and no, not antiques...Greeks and Romans) with a minor in the Ancient Near East.

I've also studied five languages (Spanish, French, German, Latin, and Ancient Greek) beyond English, but please don't ask me to do much with them. I've fallen out of practice.


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

B.S. Biology (pre-med, but did not go to med school)


----------



## Scribbler (Apr 27, 2012)

Ill-educated oik.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

B.A. in English with a minor in political science. But I live in the backwoods so it means nothing. Can't skin no alligator...


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

High School - 2000
B.A. in English cum laude with an emphasis on Creative Writing (no desire to be a teacher) and a minor in psychology - 2004

And, Morgan, though I can't relate to the crazy nun beatings, I can relate to the serious and undiagnosed dyslexia.


----------



## Martin OHearn (Feb 9, 2012)

B.S. Ed in high school English but never used it in teaching; I drifted into theatre in my last year of college.


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

BA - International Business and Foreign Languages
MA - Spanish
MBA - Marketing
MA - Humanities (Literature)
MA - Creative Writing

Now I finally figured out what I want to be when I grow up and will be applying to do a Bsc in Psychology.  I hope to continue to the Masters and the Phd.  

I absolutely love studying!  (Right after writing)


----------



## MarieDees (Feb 14, 2011)

MA in Creative Writing.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

BS in technology mgmt
MS in Psychology (industrial / organizational)


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a B.A. in English. After completing my required courses, I finished my degree work by … writing a novel!

No B.S.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

ShaunaG said:


> And, Morgan, though I can't relate to the crazy nun beatings, I can relate to the serious and undiagnosed dyslexia.


The Nuns got rid of the leather belt when I was about 6 - in fact, I'm pretty sure kneeling in front of the blackboard replaced it. A Nun in another school broke a boy's wrist, she hit him so hard, and they were banned. The belts, not the Nuns!

Sure is a bugger, 'tho, ain't it, being a born writer, with dyslexia! We should get drunk together some time.


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

BA English - writing focus
MA English - creative writing focus

Graduated from H.S. in '85. Nice to see my generation represented so well here.


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

went straight from highschool into college for my BA in History and minor in American Studies and a 15 year stint in the Army National Guard. 

An education helps if you are trying to position yourself for career moves in better paying job sectors and probably was principal in honing my writing skills but I'd wonder about other than that. You can learn how to bring out your voice or better your ability to put a story down on the page but it can't make you a better story teller; some things come naturally and some are better at it than others or have a way with telling the story.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm like Maxim Gorky. I went to the university of life.

And if you say 'who was Maxim Gorky', you have no edumacation


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Morgan, I can't relate to dyslexia, but I went to a catholic school, from elementary to middle grades. Not beaten, fortunately, but not fun either. Let's say that the sense of guilt is strong with me


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Finished High School.
Diploma of Applied Science.
Diploma of Pathology.
Diploma of Biotechnology.

That being said, I work in admin, but it was interesting to study. ^_^


----------



## WHDean (Nov 2, 2011)

After I failed Grade 6 for the second time, I dropped out a joined the circus. I was soon promoted to elephant waterer (yeah, that book is about me), but I realized it just wasn’t enough. I’m sure I could’ve made ring leader if I’d stuck with it—and I admit it’s a glorious career—but I had even bigger dreams. So I bought an MD from the University of Tijuana Medicinal School of Doctoring and started up my own practice. I lost a few right out of the gate, but once I realized that I only had to hand out whatever my patients asked for, it was smooth sailing from there on out. Of course, it all really only paid off recently when CNN asked me to be their medical expert, which allows me to combine my circus experience with the medical knowledge I’ve gleaned from my patients.

Oh yeah, the writing angle. I got carried away. I’ll give you that story another day.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

momilp said:


> Morgan, I can't relate to dyslexia, but I went to a catholic school, from elementary to middle grades. Not beaten, fortunately, but not fun either. Let's say that the sense of guilt is strong with me


Oh. I don't do guilt. Living with the Nuns on the convent during the boarding school years, 14-17, did me out of any guilt.

I just went straight to hatred.

Which is strange, as my new character, in my occult thriller, is an ex-Nun. Maybe it's the ex bit!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a B.A. in English, a B.A. in History, and a Technical Writing Certificate. If I can, I plan on going for an MA in Technical Communications.


----------



## CathleenShaffer (Feb 15, 2012)

Went through 12 years of Catholic schools. Soured me on school. Went to beauty school and after five years of working in elite Chicago salons, couldn't stand the elite women so quit but wrote for beauty and hair mags. Tended bar for eight years while kids were young so I could be home days and write Hallmark greetings for $5 a pop. Started in newspaper business as proofreader and reporter and worked my way up to managing editor of four Chicago suburban papers in a 10 year period. Wrote a popular slice-of-life column for 14 years in said papers and won many Illinois Press Association awards for columns, editorials and investigative reporting, competing with the big papers in Chicago. Moved to the mountains of Colorado for a breath of fresh air and continued to freelance for Huffington Post Travel, AOL Travel news, Gadling, Mapquest and many other AOL sites like Popeater, AOL Jobs et al. The whole point of all this trivia is if you can write, you can write. I never lied about not having a degree but most people assumed I had one. In my younger days I was a little pushy and arrogant, which helped. Having higher education is great but for a good writer I don't think it is necessary. I have an ex-husband who told me years ago when my kids were small that I could never be a writer because I didn't have a degree. That may have given me just the push I needed.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Susanne OLeary said:


> I'm like Maxim Gorky. I went to the university of life.
> 
> And if you say 'who was Maxim Gorky', you have no edumacation


*Maxim Gorky, b. Aleksey Maksimovich Peshkov * (1868-1936), Russian author and activist, who came to NYC in 1906 with Ivan Narodny & others to solicit support for the beleagured Russians, but he forgot about American morals and checked into a hotel with a woman not his wife. At first Mark Twain and others gave him strong support, but the scandal finished poor Maxim to the dustbin of history. Just so happens I indexed this Russki in my Vol. IV this week. NY Times Historical has many articles about the flap. You're welcome.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Louis Shalako said:


> I left high school in about 1975 and I'm not old either.


Let's see. What was I doing in 1975... Hmm.... Oh yeah. Being born. 

To the topic at hand:

BS - Mechanical Engineering (minor in Astronomy)
Master of Engineering Management
MBA with a focus in International Business

I'm also qualified to be chief engineer on a US Navy Submarine, which requires completion of the Navy's nuclear power training program - a graduate level Nuclear Engineering course.


----------



## Louis Shalako (Apr 13, 2011)

This is not a scientific survey. For those extremely bright folks who learned by alternate means, this subject is of little interest, and there's nothing much to be gained by talking about it. But my 'impression' is that this is an extremely intelligent group of people. Considering the size of the sample and the qualification stated above, the vast majority of independent authors are well-educated. We didn't decide to self-publish due to sheer stupidity. We put some thought into it--we must have.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Louis Shalako said:


> This is not a scientific survey. For those extremely bright folks who learned by alternate means, this subject is of little interest, and there's nothing much to be gained by talking about it. But my 'impression' is that this is an extremely intelligent group of people. Considering the size of the sample and the qualification stated above, the vast majority of independent authors are well-educated. We didn't decide to self-publish due to sheer stupidity. We put some thought into it--we must have.


Speak for yourself!

I'm a complete dumbass.


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Morgan Gallagher said:


> School was privately educated in a small Convent school, with scary Nuns with a very big leather belt. Started at 4 and a half years old, and was promptly deemed too stupid to move into primary three and made to repeat primary two. Spent much time with sharp belt on hands and being made to kneel in front of blackboard and pray for forgiveness for inattention, and general stupidity.


I went to a Catholic elementary school in the Philippines and kneeling in front of the class was one of the punishments, but you had to have your arms stretched out to the sides. If you were especially bad, you had the pleasure of kneeling on mung beans, rock salt, or got your hands smacked with a wooden ruler.

As for my edumacation, I have a BFA in Graphic Design.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

WriteWilette said:


> I went to a Catholic elementary school in the Philippines and kneeling in front of the class was one of the punishments, but you had to have your arms stretched out to the sides. If you were especially bad, you had the pleasure of kneeling on mung beans, rock salt, or got your hands smacked with a wooden ruler.
> 
> As for my edumacation, I have a BFA in Graphic Design.


Oh gawd, the holding your hands out was the pits. I remember the teacher telling the entire class to do it, to see how hard it was, and how hard it must have been for Jesus to keep his hands like that for days. And then someone else came in and she stood and chatted to them whilst we stood there, falling over. And I'm pretty sure it occurred to me to say "But miss, his hands were nailed, so he didn't have to keep them up." I'm also pretty sure I never actually said it.

As I'm alive.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

BS, MS, PhD in Computer Science. We sure have a smorgasbord of disciplines represented here.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a sheep degree. B.A. I went to film school in Chicago, and have never worked professionally in film, though I am now working on an online TV show that might pay eventually.


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

BA Theatre
BA MUSIC
MA in Teaching
MFA Theatre Management


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

Morgan Gallagher said:


> Sure is a bugger, 'tho, ain't it, being a born writer, with dyslexia! We should get drunk together some time.


Sounds good to me! Always wanted to go to Scotland! So, which room is mine? *stares*


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

jljarvis said:


> I've got mad skillz, yo.


Your post inspired me to pre-order Diablo III.

If nothing else, indie publishing has at least supplied me with the funds to feed my gaming addiction without exciting the wrath of the significant other.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a BS from FU


----------



## James Bruno (Mar 15, 2011)

A B.A. and two M.A's (one Ivy League, the other a military war college).


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

MikeAngel said:


> *Maxim Gorky, b. Aleksey Maksimovich Peshkov * (1868-1936), Russian author and activist, who came to NYC in 1906 with Ivan Narodny & others to solicit support for the beleagured Russians, but he forgot about American morals and checked into a hotel with a woman not his wife. At first Mark Twain and others gave him strong support, but the scandal finished poor Maxim to the dustbin of history. Just so happens I indexed this Russki in my Vol. IV this week. NY Times Historical has many articles about the flap. You're welcome.


Did I say thank you?

I was talking about his *work*, not his moral turpitude. But you would of course home in on his misbehavior rather than his writing.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Morgan Gallagher said:


> "But miss, his hands were nailed, so he didn't have to keep them up."


That was my first thought..... but maybe, if you'd said it, they'd have nailed you to the wall or something?

I did school, normal state comprehensive filled with bullies - unpleasant in its own way but nothing major. I did A levels and went on to do a degree - Teacher training. I never finished it.

Beyond that... University of Life, and I haven't graduated yet. 
That's it in a nutshell, and now back to arguing with the garage over the repairs to my car.


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a BA from Queen's University (Ontario, Canada) though not in English LOL


----------



## RubyRoyce (Feb 25, 2012)

Schools in Gernany, UK and France
University in Italy.
MA in European Literature and European Cultural History
Now studying Computer Sciences but I dont have time because I'm writing kitsch  historical romantic comedies.
Well. As Steve said: connecting the dots.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

B.S., Computer Science
Started a Masters in Information Systems, but dropped out after the first lecture.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher (Feb 13, 2011)

ShaunaG said:


> Sounds good to me! Always wanted to go to Scotland! So, which room is mine? *stares*


My son's bedroom can accommodate a guest in comfort. And we have more than enough floor space for a dozen. And we're on the East Coast, by the North Sea. So we welcome one and all. 

And we do, actually. As my husband is disabled and can't get around a lot, everyone comes to us! Just tell us when you're arriving, and how many! I can cook for a dozen with no problem. 

edit PS but you bring your own booze, and some for me. I like Plymouth Gin.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

R. M. Reed said:


> I have a sheep degree. B.A. I went to film school in Chicago, and have never worked professionally in film, though I am now working on an online TV show that might pay eventually.


Columbia?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Judi Coltman said:


> Columbia?


Why, yes. You too?


----------



## Septemberlynngray (Dec 25, 2011)

I had a double major in college, criminology and paralegal. Somehow, I wound up as a machinist making parts for the oil fields here in the Gulf Coast. Don't judge me. The funniest thing about my education is that in grade school I learned to read very quickly and above my grade level. I had a crush on a boy that struggled with a reading disability, however. I faked being a poor reader just to get into his remedial reading class. My grandmother used to brag to people about how I'd overcome my learning disability to become a writer.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

Susanne OLeary said:


> Did I say thank you?
> 
> I was talking about his *work*, not his moral turpitude. But you would of course home in on his misbehavior rather than his writing.


Again you're welcome for that thankless quote. I didn't home in, Twain did, as well as William Dean Howells and the rest of the literati set. Remember, Victorianism was quite muscular in 1906. Gorky's name was forever associated with the scandal of the times. It deflated a lot of support, financial & otherwise, from Russian causes in the US. Since you're a foreigner, I wouldn't expect you to know our history. It's tart, our history!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got an upper 2nd class Honours degree in Botany, from Glasgow University, Scotland.

The science training comes in handy when research is needed on a book, but apart from that, I don't think it has affected my writing much at all expect in the area of being able to focus my mind on a subject for long periods of time.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

MikeAngel said:


> Again you're welcome for that thankless quote. I didn't home in, Twain did, as well as William Dean Howells and the rest of the literati set. Remember, Victorianism was quite muscular in 1906. Gorky's name was forever associated with the scandal of the times. It deflated a lot of support, financial & otherwise, from Russian causes in the US. Since you're a foreigner, I wouldn't expect you to know our history. It's tart, our history!


That is *your* hstory, not everybody's. Why do Americans think that their culture is the most important? And why do they not realise that their culture was born in Europe and that their language was born in England?

I still mainatain that an authors work, especially someone like Gorky's is a huge gift, just like Tolstoy, Hemingway and other geniouses, whose behavior was not exactly perfect. They drank and screwed around but their writing was incredible. And Picasso and...

And ...aren't we both foreigners in each other's countries?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two bachelors degrees in science and education, and a master's degree in environmental engineering. Now I work as a writer/editor for a computer game company, haha (to be fair, the education and math bits of my degrees did help land the job).


----------



## Kent Kelly (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm a reluctant high school graduate with an abandoned degree in English ... formally structured education and I both learned at close quarters that we are incompatible to the point of chemically combinant mutually assured destruction, and I disengaged before causing a world-ending antimatter explosion.

I do have 12ish years of experience in my field (judicial and court problem-solving / consultation services), and somehow I even scraped myself up on my squamous knuckles and learned just enough of the enlightened ones' _immaculate vox_ to act as an "i r smrt 2" chameleon in my superiors' social circles. But the question of education always comes up on the colleague/assistant levels, and I've suffered enough erudite beatdowns to develop a slight complex about it all (does it show?).


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

Susanne OLeary said:


> That is *your* hstory, not everybody's. Why do Americans think that their culture is the most important? And why do they not realise that their culture was born in Europe and that their language was born in England?
> 
> I still mainatain that an authors work, especially someone like Gorky's is a huge gift, just like Tolstoy, Hemingway and other geniouses, whose behavior was not exactly perfect. They drank and screwed around but their writing was incredible. And Picasso and...
> 
> And ...aren't we both foreigners in each other's countries?


 My dear we must take this to the Green Room, lest we be accused of "hijacking the thread" by those ever-vigilant, over-sensitive, punitive yet affable moderators. And our language was born in Rome. _Publius et Veritas, dopus amopus._


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

MikeAngel said:


> My dear we must take this to the Green Room, lest we be accused of "hijacking the thread" by those ever-vigilant, over-sensitive, punitive yet affable moderators. And our language was born in Rome. _Publius et Veritas, dopus amopus._


You are right. _Magnus frater spectat te _

Here, there and everywhere...


----------



## OJ Connell (Mar 23, 2012)

Graduated from high school and went straight into college with the intent of earning a Bachelors in Journalism. I had a little too much fun during my first year and dropped out. From there, I got a job and worked for two years, before heading back to the same university to earn a Bachelors in East Asian Studies. Things were going well; my grades were great. But then I met my wife. We began dating and, a short while later, tied the knot. Suddenly school was no longer a priority and I dropped out a second time.

Now I've got two kids, lol.

Overall, I've probably accumulated enough college credit for 1.5 Bachelors degrees. I enjoyed my time in college, but considering the debt I now carry and the lack of an actual degree, I almost wish I'd just found a job after high school. In many respects, it wasn't worth it.


----------



## writingundertheinfluence (Apr 18, 2012)

B.S. in Psychology, M.S. in Criminal Justice

Never utilized either of my degrees for anything worthwhile. Left graduate school and went straight into writing. First web content (seniors housing industry), then journalism (for firefighting publication), then editing (personal finance page of a consumer magazine).


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a B.S. in Information Technology, which I use in my day job in the software industry.


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Bachelors in English with a certification in education and journalism.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a bachelor's degree in International Business Consultancy, majoring in International Finance. Currently I'm studying toward a Masters of International Management from the University of Liverpool.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

I graduate High School in just sixteen days!


----------



## pamclaughton (Feb 21, 2011)

BS in Communications (advertising and journalism) and certificate in food writing.


----------



## Louis Shalako (Apr 13, 2011)

English 211, a requisite for graduation, was offered at night and I didn't have the credit yet. I kept falling asleep in class, otherwise I would have an actual diploma. I went back the next year and studied art, which is useless unless you want to teach or become a graphic artist. I loved every minute of it, something we often overlook in our educational choices.


----------



## Louis Shalako (Apr 13, 2011)

If we want to focus on the negative, we could say that I dropped out of high-school, returned or attempted to return, (too stupid to take a hint,) but was subsequently kicked out, (insubordinate towards authority,) and then failed to finish college after years of trying. My only qualification as a writer is that I am relatively literate, and have read 'a lot' of books.


----------



## MichaelMDickson (May 8, 2012)

BS in English as an adult. Lots of fun!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I got married and had two babies shortly after graduating. While my kids were babies I took some college courses online but never finished them. I was sort of just taking them for fun anyway but I had some health problems, had to sit out a semester, and never got around to going back.


----------



## Louis Shalako (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm calling this an unscientific poll, as those without a whole lot of higher education may not be all that willing to participate.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm willing.  I have a high school education and have never taken a creative writing class. I guess that makes me a double non-threat.  LOL  But I write anyway.

In my defense, I have shopped at the University Mall.  Does that count?


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a B.A. in medieval history and a concentration in creative writing (they didn't have minors at U.C. Irvine when I attended). I also got a secondary teaching credential (English), but realized I hated teaching after one year and fled to the publishing industry.


----------



## Lily Mia (Apr 24, 2012)

Louis Shalako said:


> I was wondering what the average education was of the average independent author. I dropped out of high school in grade ten, but went back later to get the 'Grade 12 equivalent,' (upgrading,) and then studied Journalism Arts as well as art at a community college. Without over-dramatizing, I had to fight, one way or another, for every bit of higher education that I got. What is your story? DId you go to university, or college, did you graduate high school? Are you home-schooled? Whatever your education, how do you think it affects your work and your perspective?


I was too poor to attend university even though I wanted to study art.

Do I beat myself over it with regret? No. My own views, I've found academic's to be on the whole egotistical, big headed and shallow. Often it's a case of look at me I've been certified as being more clever than you.

Education is important and essential. A social badge no.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

I graduated summa cum laude from The Ohio State University with a BA in English Lit (minor in Spanish). I am currently preparing to get my master's in Library and Information Science so that I can maybe... just maybe... not work at a department store for the rest of my life.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Best of luck, Jennifer. That's tough.


----------



## House Divided (Oct 14, 2011)

Over forty years in medicine. Twenty years in Respiratory Therapy and the last twenty plus as a Registered Nurse. Been in Medicine long enough to have taken care of prisoners from the Attica Riots, to seeing health care, despite technology, return in many areas to what was effective in the '70's and '80's. Worked in all areas including home care, long-term care, sub-acute care and acute care facilities. Youngest patient was a 24-week old preemie and the oldest was 101. Cardiac, renal, neuro, ortho, vascular, psychiatry, vents, dialysis, large facilities and small, done it all. Saw the good, the bad and the ugly of medicine. I prefer writing.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

PhD in Interpersonal Communication.  Did a lot of research in vocal features of deception which comes in handy in writing my acoustic mystery series.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

xandy3 said:


> Graduated high school 1986 (don't call me old!)
> 
> Studied Dance (ballet) and Theater at my first 2 colleges (I transferred).
> Also took a dental assisting course one summer, so I'd have "something to fall back on." (Came in handy. LOL)
> ...


...and in addition to all that, I just started studying web design at the Art Institute of Pittsburgh Online.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Bachelor's degree (AB) with a double major in Political Science (International Relations track) and French

Law degree (JD) with a certificate in Law, Science & Technology

Advanced law degree (LLM) in Intellectual Property


----------



## pandorapoikilos (Oct 8, 2011)

BA Mass Communications from Curtin University, Perth which covered public relations, journalism, film & television and communication studies. At the time, it seemed like the best plan because I was on track to be a journalist. 

But more than 10 years later, diagnosed with a rare brain disorder and having had brain surgery, the degree has helped a bit. Life experience has helped far more.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Well, I left high school after 5th Year (I'm in Scotland), aged 16, as I'd not passed my History exam, sadly, and there was no classes that interested me enough to stay on. After that, I went straight into work (sales assistant, Admin Assistant for Scottish Executive, and then Reprographics Assistant with law firm).

A couple of years ago, I realized I hugely regretted not staying on at high school, so decided to do an Open University course. The first one was 'Start Writing Fiction' which I passed, thankfully. The second course I start in October - 'Arts: Past and Present'. I'm working towards a BA (Hons) in Humanities.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a BA in Math with a certification in high school education. Taught high school math for 30 years, then retired to do what I enjoy - write.


----------

